# Mere Â£32 Sunday 14th September



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone fancy this, I still haven't played it and only heard good things:-

http://www.par69golfevents.com/moreinfo.php?eventid=72

Me and Huds are going for it, anyone else fancy making a four up?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 19, 2014)

It is well worth Â£32 on a sunday afternoon unfortunately we're on super sunday that day so wont get around and make ko but enjoy.


----------



## Yerman (Jul 24, 2014)

I see it has to be in pairs , happy to join you as number3 if anyone wants to make a four though I'm just getting back after a year out so playing just for fun.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2014)

Yerman said:



			I see it has to be in pairs , happy to join you as number3 if anyone wants to make a four though I'm just getting back after a year out so playing just for fun.
		
Click to expand...

Ok fella, we'll try to get a fourth and get it booked.

Room for one more, anyone?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie

Huds

Yerman

1 more and we'll book it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2014)

Played it once, a good few years ago now.
Lovely parkland course, fairways were like carpets.
It was a shame to take a divot out of them so I kept my practice swings down to about 7 or 8 per shot


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 25, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Played it once, a good few years ago now.
Lovely parkland course, fairways were like carpets.
It was a shame to take a divot out of them so I kept my practice swings down to about 7 or 8 per shot
		
Click to expand...

There you go, a man who has played many good courses, singing its praises.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 28, 2014)

I played Mere today in a ladies open, its been so long since I was last there that I could not remember to much about it. The main feature is the number of bunkers there are, I cannot stress this enough, there are so many bunkers. 
The course is mostly in good nick, there are brown patches on the fairways with all the sun we have had recently, but the greens are good and mostly pretty quick.
On strange thing is the different in the types of sand in the bunkers, often around the same green. There is water but it only really catches the bad shot.
If you haven't played it before watch out for the 18th keep left with your drive and then the the green is tucked in on the right and below the fairway. I  had completely forgotten where it was and was lucky with my approach. 

I enjoyed the day even though I ended up with my 2nd 0.1 in 2 days.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed it Louise.

Odvan is threatening to join us, but only if I hold his hand........watch this space.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2014)

Now filled

Me,Huds, Yerman and Lincoln Quaker.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2014)

Always the way isn't it, we now have:-

Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Huds
Yerman

Birchy
Odvan
LQâ€™s mate

One more space â€“ anyone fancy it, or want to bring a mate?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Always the way isn't it, we now have:-

Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Huds
Yerman

Birchy
Odvan
LQâ€™s mate

One more space â€“ anyone fancy it, or want to bring a mate?
		
Click to expand...

The hammer has now taken it, so up to 8.

Now looking like a nice little meet. Still spaces at the event if any others pair up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 30, 2014)

All booked in for 13.50 and 13.58. 

Birchy and an Odd man
Craig and Yerman

Lincoln quaker and friend
Liverbirdie and the hammer

I'm sure a little comp will also be done on the day.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			All booked in for 13.50 and 13.58. 

Birchy and an Odd man
Craig and Yerman

Lincoln quaker and friend
Liverbirdie and the hammer

*I'm sure a little comp will also be done on the day*.
		
Click to expand...

You might as well just send the money straight over :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 31, 2014)

Right a problem!!!! I got an invite through last night for a christening on this day. Gutted.

Does anybody fancy taking my spot?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 31, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Right a problem!!!! I got an invite through last night for a christening on this day. Gutted.

Does anybody fancy taking my spot?
		
Click to expand...

Can't you just say you're working or don't believe in God or summat like that ?
Got to think on your feet mate 
Seriously, am working myself otherwise I'd have been all over this - superb course.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks all, I've got all the payments in, just waiting for my wages to go in now, then will pay for all 6 of us next week. 

Odvan, pass me the cash and I'll pay yours also. The line up is me, Hammer,Odvan, Yerman, Lincoln quaker and mate.

Still room for another pair, last time I looked.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 20, 2014)

May be taking that week off,will know Friday.
If so and anyone else jumps on it,I'll give it a go.
Put me down as a maybe for now.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 20, 2014)

I can play, should have a h/cap sorted by then, if you are short? I'm new so I won't know anyone haha


----------



## louise_a (Aug 20, 2014)

Shame its a men's comp or I would have played.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 20, 2014)

LB, who's dropped out of the original 8?
Had a look but can only suss out Birchy.
Are there deffo 2 spaces on your tee times?
I'll know on Friday if I'm off, if Dave is up for it as well, we'll have a full set.
If you're paying next week, I'll get in touch Friday and sort it out.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I can play, should have a h/cap sorted by then, if you are short? I'm new so I won't know anyone haha
		
Click to expand...

Always good to see a new face Dave, more than welcome, if gregBWFC confirms as an ok.



louise_a said:



			Shame its a men's comp or I would have played.
		
Click to expand...

No going back now Louise.



gregbwfc said:



			LB, who's dropped out of the original 8?
Had a look but can only suss out Birchy.
Are there deffo 2 spaces on your tee times?
I'll know on Friday if I'm off, if Dave is up for it as well, we'll have a full set.
If you're paying next week, I'll get in touch Friday and sort it out.
		
Click to expand...

Huds and Birchy had to pull out, Andy.

We have 8 spaces reserved (4 pairs), so you two have first option, just awaiting your confirmation on hols.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 20, 2014)

How does one pay, and when do you need confirmation? Do you need a h/cap cert?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I can play, should have a h/cap sorted by then, if you are short? I'm new so I won't know anyone haha
		
Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			Shame its a men's comp or I would have played.
		
Click to expand...




gregbwfc said:



			LB, who's dropped out of the original 8?
Had a look but can only suss out Birchy.
Are there deffo 2 spaces on your tee times?
I'll know on Friday if I'm off, if Dave is up for it as well, we'll have a full set.
If you're paying next week, I'll get in touch Friday and sort it out.
		
Click to expand...




DangerousDave86 said:



			How does one pay, and when do you need confirmation? Do you need a h/cap cert?
		
Click to expand...

Oo, a posh one.

One can just pay me via bank transfer, if one desires. 

Like Andy, in the next week or so is fine. I think you will need a handicap cert.

If you do come, Lincoln quaker is from over that way, so you might be able to share transport with him and his mate.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 21, 2014)

I can probably get a h/cap certificate from my previous club although it's currently showing as inactive, need to join a new club and get three cards in ideally.

If you PM me your deets I will wing over the payment.

And definitely not posh


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I can probably get a h/cap certificate from my previous club although it's currently showing as inactive, need to join a new club and get three cards in ideally.

If you PM me your deets I will wing over the payment.

And definitely not posh 

Click to expand...

Ok Dave, lets see how andy gets on first, as it is a pairs comp, so can only go ahead if we get another 2.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 22, 2014)

Got time off so I can play if needed.
Dave,let us know if you can make it, gives us time to sort out someone else if necessary.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 22, 2014)

If you can accept payment after the 28th I'll play.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 22, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			If you can accept payment after the 28th I'll play.
		
Click to expand...

Dave,

Lb is away for the weekend so won't get back to you till next week but I am guessing that will be ok.
Whereabouts  in Peterborough area are you based?


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 22, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Dave,

Lb is away for the weekend so won't get back to you till next week but I am guessing that will be ok.
Whereabouts  in Peterborough area are you based?
		
Click to expand...

Stilton. Just off A1.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok andy and Dave, welcome on board.

We now have the full 8. I'll PM you my bank details now, but payment after the 28th is fine.

LB


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok andy and Dave, welcome on board.

We now have the full 8. I'll PM you my bank details now, but payment after the 28th is fine.

LB
		
Click to expand...

Who will I be with?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Who will I be with?
		
Click to expand...

I think Odvan was due to go with Birchy originally, so you can go with him.

He's dangerous off 11..........to nearby houses, squirrels, toads and anyone standing on the next fairway on his right.

He's a good lad though.

Andy Greg - clear your inbox - surprised your so popular.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think Odvan was due to go with Birchy originally, so you can go with him.

He's dangerous off 11..........to nearby houses, squirrels, toads and anyone standing on the next fairway on his right.

He's a good lad though.

Andy Greg - clear your inbox - surprised your so popular.

Click to expand...

Ideal. I need to get a current h/cap sorted as theres no way I'm playing off 2 lol.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 23, 2014)

LB, I've got bank details for you.
Just let me know that they haven't changed and I'll send the money over.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 25, 2014)

Yep, same as last time Andy, but just PM'ed you also.


----------



## Junior (Aug 26, 2014)

I played it on Friday and it was in superb condition....the greens were rapid!!  Better than i remember and the back 9 is far better than the front.  

Saw Sir Bobby in the pro shop ....he's putting with a 3i as he has the yips at the minute !


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 26, 2014)

Junior said:



			I played it on Friday and it was in superb condition....the greens were rapid!!  Better than i remember and the back 9 is far better than the front.  

Saw Sir Bobby in the pro shop ....he's putting with a 3i as he has the yips at the minute !
		
Click to expand...

Surprised he can afford it, he cant be selling many Man U tickets these days for over the odds.


----------



## Junior (Aug 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Surprised he can afford it, he cant be selling many Man U tickets these days for over the odds.

Click to expand...

We are that bad right now id be surprised if he is still going.....we have even jyst this second gone 1 down to mk dons!!!


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 26, 2014)

Whats the odds on Van Gaal going sooner than Moyes?!


----------



## Junior (Aug 26, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Whats the odds on Van Gaal going sooner than Moyes?!
		
Click to expand...

God knows....its going to be a loooooong season. Poor doesnt even come close.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 26, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			LB, I've got bank details for you.
Just let me know that they haven't changed and I'll send the money over.
		
Click to expand...

Received ok matey, DDave is sending his over the end of this week, so we're back up to 8 again, should be a good day out.

I've had a look at some of their other events, but sadly always seem to be on a weekday(normally Fridays).


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 27, 2014)

Junior said:



			I played it on Friday and it was in superb condition....the greens were rapid!!  Better than i remember and the back 9 is far better than the front.
		
Click to expand...

Back on topic :smirk: Whats the course like layout wise? Is it driver every par 4 and par 5?


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 27, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Back on topic :smirk: Whats the course like layout wise? Is it driver every par 4 and par 5?
		
Click to expand...

Not every one,well not for a big hitter like you mate 
It's a great course and has a good mix of holes.
Quite a few doglegs from what I can remember.
Get the weather and we'll have a great day out.


----------



## Junior (Aug 27, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Back on topic :smirk: Whats the course like layout wise? Is it driver every par 4 and par 5?
		
Click to expand...

 Not really as there is good bunkering all round, take them on with the big dog and you can be rewarded with a shorter shot, or if u hit a 3i/3w then you obviously leave a longer hit to the greens.  Try and play off the whites as its a much better course than off the yellows.

Gregs right about the doglegs too. There are quite a few that you can lay up too or take on the corner.  My advice....lay up as your toast if you dont make the carrys !!


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 27, 2014)

Whats the yardage?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 27, 2014)

6882. Doesn't say whether that's off the whites or not though, probably is. But for me, in terms of walking, it'll probably be 7882 

You got any of ya cards in yet Dave?


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not yet, but I can get a hcap cert from my previous club if necessary.


----------



## Junior (Aug 28, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Not yet, but I can get a hcap cert from my previous club if necessary.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt asked for mine, so you should be ok.

Its got quite corporate now the hotel is on site and as a result they are more lax on that sort of thing.


----------



## Junior (Aug 28, 2014)

Odvan said:



			6882. Doesn't say whether that's off the whites or not though, probably is. But for me, in terms of walking, it'll probably be 7882 

You got any of ya cards in yet Dave?
		
Click to expand...

They can really stretch it. Try and get on the whites if you can as its a much better course and brings a lot more thinking into the round.  Some of the yellows looked to take all the bunkering totally out of play .


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 30, 2014)

All paid up now Squire. Need to arrange transport, I'm coming from Peterborough and have room fot one person and a set of bats.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			All paid up now Squire. Need to arrange transport, I'm coming from Peterborough and have room fot one person and a set of bats.
		
Click to expand...

Received ok Dave, Lincoln quaker (Glyn) is coming over from Market Rasen, if you can meet up somewhere.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 8, 2014)

Any idea what time we're teeing off? Or meeting? Do I need to bring anything other than the obvious clubs and "A" game?


----------



## Odvan (Sep 8, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Any idea what time we're teeing off? Or meeting? Do I need to bring anything other than the obvious clubs and "A" game?
		
Click to expand...

Bring your putting A-game Dave, I think mine is around the 'U'mark if Saturday was anything to go by. I think we are out at 1:50pm. It's still down as Birchy Pete, does it need to be changed to Dave's name if its a qualifier???


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 8, 2014)

Come again?


----------



## Odvan (Sep 8, 2014)

http://www.par69golfevents.com/moreinfo.php?eventid=72

Its down as Birchy's name still. I'm asking if it matters in advance.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ohhh I see. I will be there about 12pm then.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 8, 2014)

You'll have this to keep you entertained if you felt the need to loosen up after a spell sat behind the wheel...

'To prepare for the challenges of The Mere's golf course, we offer players a unique, floating golf ball driving range, two-tier pitching green, putting green and bunker practice area where players can warm up before a round.'


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'll be there from 9am then haha


----------



## the hammer (Sep 8, 2014)

The driving range into the mere is quite a laugh, trying to batter it OOB!


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 8, 2014)

OOB? You mean over the water?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 8, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			OOB? You mean over the water?
		
Click to expand...

The mere itself is huge your not hitting it over it the challenge is to hit the floating balls out of the netted area! 

Enjoy.


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 9, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Any idea what time we're teeing off? Or meeting? Do I need to bring anything other than the obvious clubs and "A" game?
		
Click to expand...

smart clothes for after the game if your using the club facilities to eat and drink,bit strict on members areas,but some nice country pubs just outside.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 9, 2014)

Smart as in shirt and tie? Anyone else planning on sticking around?


----------



## the hammer (Sep 9, 2014)

im staying there sunday night with the mrs.


----------



## Junior (Sep 9, 2014)

We wore usual golf clothes in the bar after and had no issue.  Enjoy gents !!


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 10, 2014)

Junior said:



			We wore usual golf clothes in the bar after and had no issue.  Enjoy gents !!
		
Click to expand...

did you go into the resteraunt,the bar area is ok and the atrium is fine but since they had the spa and hotel upgraded the members areas are off limits now,cracking track my mates house overlooks the 5th,look out for ALEX FERGUSONS house it looks like a castle,dont know if he rents it out now,spoke to him over the stone wall last time i played there,enjoy.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 10, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			did you go into the resteraunt,the bar area is ok and the atrium is fine but since they had the spa and hotel upgraded the members areas are off limits now,cracking track my mates house overlooks the 5th,look out for ALEX FERGUSONS house it looks like a castle,dont know if he rents it out now,spoke to him over the stone wall last time i played there,enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

the atrium is very nice :thup: 

had my wedding reception there in the nick Faldo suite.


----------



## Junior (Sep 10, 2014)

No , we didnt go into the restaraumt on the left as you walk in. Wouldnt surprise me if no golf attire was allowed there.The bar ares overlooking the course though was great and the food was top notch.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi all,

Hammer, dangerous Dave, Yerman and LQ's mate can you let me have your full names, club and handicap so I can tell the event organisers. 

If I advise "Hammer", "Dangerous Dave" and "Yerman" they may think we are a Chicago rap group. 

See you there on Sunday, our tee times are 13.50 and 13.58, but I'll hopefully be there from 12.30 to go on that driving range and have a cup of char. Probably have a pint afterwards, also.

The teams will be:-

Odvan and D Dave
Links quacker and his mate

Me and Andy gregbwfc
Nick yerman and Craig hammer

See you all there.:thup:


----------



## the hammer (Sep 12, 2014)

I was once booked in ram side hall hotel as Greg Hammer,receptionist calling me mr Hammer !

Greg wilkinson
Wheatley golf club, doncaster
H/cap 15.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2014)

the hammer said:



			I was once booked in ram side hall hotel as Greg Hammer,receptionist calling me mr Hammer !

Greg wilkinson
Wheatley golf club, doncaster
H/cap 15.
		
Click to expand...

Cant believe she didn't call you MC Hammer. Missed a trick there


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Cant believe she didn't call you MC Hammer. Missed a trick there 

Click to expand...

Why, is he Scottish?


----------



## Yerman (Sep 12, 2014)

See PM for my particulars.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 12, 2014)

All being well i will be there between 10-11, should be wearing nice inconspicuous clothes (white trousers, bright yellow or purple shirt, orange shoes), so feel free to come over and say hello so I dont feel like such a lemon when I'm there on my own


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 12, 2014)

Everyone know where they're going ?
Not been there for a while but seem to remember the turn into the place from the main road was a bit of a pain.
One of those blink and you're past it types.
Maybe it's a bit clearer now - otherwise I'll be making 2 or 3 trips past it before getting in


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 12, 2014)

No a word of warning it's still a pain to get into the A556 is a bit of a busy road and the entrance right on the set of lights can be very tricky. Proceed with care.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 12, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			No a word of warning it's still a pain to get into the A556 is a bit of a busy road and the entrance right on the set of lights can be very tricky. Proceed with care.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, just looked at google street view and what a junction to get in and out of.


----------



## Yerman (Sep 13, 2014)

I,m only 9 miles away so will join you before 1pm, warming up ....no chance, I might strain something.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers for that, just looked at google street view and what a junction to get in and out of.
		
Click to expand...

In and around the area quite a big through football season. Much easier to get into coming from altrincham/m56/m.cr airport direction rather than M6!

Enjoy disappointed can't join you but I will be passing around 12 enroute to the theatre.......


----------



## the hammer (Sep 13, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			In and around the area quite a big through football season. Much easier to get into coming from altrincham/m56/m.cr airport direction rather than M6!

Enjoy disappointed can't join you but I will be passing around 12 enroute to the theatre.......
		
Click to expand...

give us a pip then    haha


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 13, 2014)

See you all there tomorrow then. My number is 07917 860066, if anyone wants to meet up on arrival.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry chaps didn't get time to e-mail the organisers, as went the match yesterday and had a few beers afterwards(god they were needed), so We'll just advise them on the day when we book in. See you all later.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry chaps didn't get time to e-mail the organisers, as went the match yesterday and had a few beers afterwards(god they were needed), so We'll just advise them on the day when we book in. See you all later.
		
Click to expand...

I'm here, anyone else?


----------



## the hammer (Sep 14, 2014)

We're looking at you!!


----------



## Yerman (Sep 14, 2014)

Great days golf, thanks for your genial company to Peter, Andy and Greg. Hope to see you all at Wallasey.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 14, 2014)

How did you get on chaps?


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			How did you get on chaps? 

Click to expand...

Well, I drove the ball miles,once or twice in the right direction, Pete managed to get a couple of shots off the floor and just about broke 100, Hammer visited plenty of posh folks back gardens and Nick wore the bemused look of a man wondering how he'd got lumbered with us 3 clowns :rofl:. 
Great day though,great laugh.
Left before presentation but can't imagine we won owt.
Think Odvan won summat though.
Thanks to all involved,especially lads who travelled a fair way :thup:


----------



## the hammer (Sep 14, 2014)

Just come out the restaurant ,steaks were very nice, but spent Â£67 over our evening meal allocation, FFS,,the allocation paid for the starter !


----------



## Odvan (Sep 14, 2014)

None of us were top 3


Pete will be quiet cos after 8 holes he challenged us to a 'Â£3 a man' comp which we happily took off em with two birdies on the last. Cheered Glyn and myself up no end did that but sadly, Pete wouldn't handover his pennies to either of us....


Fair play to the lads who've made the trek to play, course was in great condition and very much required good course management. I've got sand in places a Greek barman can't get it I spent so much time in the bunkers. Was a pleasure to meet Dangerous Dave who was soon happy to join in with the pee taking after a couple of holes, despite us supposedly being a 'team'.

Very enjoyable day on the whole.




the hammer said:



			Just come out the restaurant ,steaks were very nice, but spent Â£67 over our evening meal allocation, FFS,,the allocation paid for the starter !
		
Click to expand...

Stopped off at the chippy and grabbed mi sel a lightly battered fish, chips and curry sauce lathered in salt n vinegar for Â£4.90. Difference is I'm having to knock one out myself tonight


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 14, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Just come out the restaurant ,steaks were very nice, but spent Â£67 over our evening meal allocation, FFS,,the allocation paid for the starter !
		
Click to expand...

Lol. It looked like it was going to be a cheap evening for you in that place!

Got home in 2hr 20 so not too bad.

Good day out, nice to meet dangerous Dave and another good game with odvan. Never going to trouble the leader board but at least we manage to win the forum team challenge thanks to odvan been on the 18th in 2 and making a tidy birdie :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2014)

Odvan said:



			None of us were top 3


Difference is I'm having to knock one out myself tonight 

Click to expand...

I'd have thought you'd always have to knock them out before getting jiggy.

Cracking back 9 of a course and generally overall. Â£32 was a snip and the whole set up from par 69 was spot on and will go to one of their events again. Dangerous Dave has my Â£3 jingling around his pockets. Nice to play with hammer and Yerman for the first time. Played poorly and the real ale yips didn't help from the night before. 

Some agricultural language from Hammer, some horticultural destinations for his shots and it just goes to show that ugly men can get nice women. 

Cracking laugh throughout, and if you can't play good golf at least be good company, and we had that in spades. Well done to Odvan for his nearest the pin in 3, enjoy your piggy bank.


----------



## the hammer (Sep 14, 2014)

No mentions of the birdie on 11 then!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2014)

the hammer said:



			No mentions of the birdie on 11 then!
		
Click to expand...

Quality birdie that Greg, proper 7 two holes later as well.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 14, 2014)

Only just got home, traffic on the M6 was a nightmare, but had a great day, thanks to all in the team plus Mr Hirst for organising, will have to do it again sometime, hopefully not so far away haha. 

Will have to stock up on the roids so I can keep up with GI Jane next time


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2014)

Hammer time hammering into peoples houses then eh 

Or was it just market research for your job? :rofl:

Gutted I missed it as it sounded like a right laugh.


----------



## the hammer (Sep 15, 2014)

3pro v's in 3 separate gardens. Nice place ,rooms were good, evening meal and breakfast  was very nice.

Thanks to pete,nick,andy, for putting up with it. Look forward to doing it again.


----------



## davepar69 (Sep 15, 2014)

Gents

Loving the banter!!!! hope everyone enjoyed the day. Real shame you guys missed out on Prestbury, Stockport and others this year to have a chance to win the Order of merit. 

We focus on quality courses, good rates and more importantly .... meeting some cracking people.

Look forward to seeing everyone again. Really appreacite the support to build my tour brand. Autumn and Winter tour confirmed now and we will 100% try for Sundays next year to support the people with real jobs!! 

P.S Hammer - Spoke with Chubby Chandler in the bar after the round. He has your 3 pro-v-1's!!! hahaahha

Enjoy the Ryder cup Lads!!! COME ON EUROPE!!!

Dave - Par69


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 15, 2014)

What happened to the photos?


----------



## davepar69 (Sep 15, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			What happened to the photos?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave.

will send them over tomorrow and upload onto the site. I have a few videos too so you can review swings etc.


----------



## the hammer (Sep 16, 2014)

In the interests of modesty, the good looking one took the photo.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh great!!   Thanks lol


----------



## davepar69 (Sep 16, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Oh great!!   Thanks lol
		
Click to expand...

gents - pictures uploaded on our facebook page. search for par69golfevents

cheers


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool pics, get any swings?


----------



## davepar69 (Sep 16, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Cool pics, get any swings?
		
Click to expand...

yep. videos going on facebook now.

Think some of them should only be viewed after 9pm tho.. hhahaha only messing.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2014)

the hammer said:



View attachment 12265

In the interests of modesty, the good looking one took the photo.
		
Click to expand...

Was you at the bar then when your missus took the photo?


----------



## the hammer (Sep 16, 2014)

steady Tiger!!     hahah


----------

